# Doing the Walstad method, looking for feedback



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys, this is my first post and I'm a plant newbie. I've read Diana Walstad's book and have created a tank to implement her ideas. I'm looking for feedback on it and hoping you guys can tell me if I'm doing everything right. I made a quick youtube video that thoroughly shows exactly what I'm doing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVTx2L-KW0M 

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

You are a saint.  Thank you for putting this on video. I am starting mine next week and needed a push.


----------



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

Well then hopefully I haven't made some stupid errors to steer you in the wrong direction! I'm hoping some experts can point out anything I'm missing.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

From what I've heard you may need to switch to a different cap that allows plant runners to form more easily. Like something of a smaller grain size. Trying to figure out the specifics of that for myself as well. Once I get the cap situation figured out I'll splurge on some plants and a good light. I really hope I'm bumping this enough for someone with better experience to see it.


----------



## mindfestival (Jul 23, 2011)

Good descriptive video.

There are a number of good articles to check out in the Substrate section, namely the "Mineralised Top Soil" sticky.

Looking foward to seeing it progress.


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

Fill the tank all the way & get the filter going...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Great you started with research. You can get a lot from the old threads here:

Aquascape, Substrate, lighting, plants and the low tech sub forums

I put my MTS(Dirt) and my sand cap down before I plant a new tank. After I plant I fill with water. I think it's important to compress the dirt with your hands before you add the cap.

My best "trick" is to put the top of a plastic CD case in a rear corner before I add substrate. I create a triangle void space in the corner.. Once the substrate is in, I fill with water to 2" over the substrate and let it sit for 20min. I use a syphon hose to drain the water out from the void space, this allows you to remove water below the substrate. I find this makes for easier planting.

After I plant, place cap sand into the void space remove the CD cover, fill the tank.


----------



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, guys, I appreciate it. I'd like to know if you guys think I should add more plants and/or fish to this tank right now? I've read other peoples' threads doing similar things and a common response I've heard is that you should start out with a huge amount of plants so that they can outpace the algae. A huge amount of plants requires a fair amount of fish they say. What do you guys think? Leave it as it is (after adding more water and turning on the filter) or should I go plant crazy in there?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The dirt will feed the plants, don't worry about fish bio-load right now.

Do plant it heavy now.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeap PLANT heavy now. A water-sprite wouldnt hurt either...


----------



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

Well you guys told me to plant heavy and that's exactly what I've done. 150 dollars later, here's where I'm at:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKPo9t33nO4

Let me know if you guys see anything else I should be doing differently. The whole point of this tank is to learn the method so that when I do it on my big tanks, I won't have any major problems (in theory). 
Again, I appreciate your input!


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

where did you get the plants from ???

If it were me - I would remove the plant weights fom each bunch and spread out the stems a little individually..


----------



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

aquatic serenity said:


> where did you get the plants from ???
> 
> If it were me - I would remove the plant weights fom each bunch and spread out the stems a little individually..


Found out about an aquarium store near my work and it's really nice. I bought like half their plants. 

Yeah, I was unsure about the plant weight things. Some of them also have rubber bands at their bases. I guess I should separate them.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

OH man, you could have SPENT half that and got more HERE at our SnS. SMH


----------



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> OH man, you could have SPENT half that and got more HERE at our SnS. SMH


That 150 dollars included tax, 10 snails, and 13 fish, not all of which went into this tank. I paid a very reasonable amount and paid no shipping. I've ordered plants (and fish) online many times and the shipping is the deal breaker for me unless you need something very specific or hard to find. 

The problem is finding a fish store with the QUALITY of some of the online sellers. Fortunately, the place near me was good there too. As you can see, the plants are all healthy and large, straight from the store.
I'll tell you one thing, I'm never buying plants from Petco/Petsmart ever again. Way less selection and way less mature.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nerite snails eat a lot of algae - Good thing!

Your brand new tank has no 'food' for the snails - Not so good.

Lower the population, place some in your other tanks. Those nice people at you LFS should have told you that. 

Your next assignment will be reserching those plant's light requirements and making adjustment in time of photoperiod and height of the light fixture. Let's get you ahead of the light overload algae threat.

Read the sticky about PAR v distance on the lighting sub-forum
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## breakspirit (Jun 18, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Nerite snails eat a lot of algae - Good thing!
> 
> Your brand new tank has no 'food' for the snails - Not so good.
> 
> ...


You're right about the snails. I'm giving the tank algae wafers for now until actual algae catches up. I'm going to google my specific plants tonight regarding light and other requirements. Thanks for the tips!


----------

